# Office 2003 freezes when trying to "save as"



## p51 (Mar 21, 2002)

I have a user who is up to date with Windows updates (WinXP Pro). He is running Office 2003 as well. We have done the http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/918165? update and he still freezes up when trying to change the location to save to, when doing a save-as (word and excel). It also freezes when trying to attach something in Outlook. He has run Office sp2 as well.

I am stumped. Any insight or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

J


----------



## p51 (Mar 21, 2002)

I forgot to say that he is running McAfee and we ran Housecall.antivirus as well. House call cleaned a couple of things, but he removed them before I could see what they were, unfortunately.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi,

Take a look here as well: http://tinyurl.com/qlysg


----------



## p51 (Mar 21, 2002)

Thank you Firefytr!!! Within that article there was a section that suggested renaming verclsid.exe and killing any instances in task manager processes. That took care of the problem.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

No problemo. 

Also note that there is a new Security patch for Excel 2003 (KB905756: EXCELff) that will freeze Excel when attempting to Print. That one got me for an entire week. LOL!


----------



## sarb (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi ,

I am having this same problem (word freezes when I try to save). P51 said you renamed verclsid.exe. I would like to do the same, but don't know where to find it and what did you rename it. As you can probably tell, I'm not too computer literate. Any help you can provide would be appreciated.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Sarb you are beingt helped here http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/462373-microsoft-word-freezes-up-when.html

Do not jump in someone elses thread as it makes it hard


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

There is a new release to the 918165 update today at MS update so visit there and hopefully all problems will be solved


----------



## sarb (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry .


----------

